# 649 - Drumroll please? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay folks we finally get to see the big secret, delicate-adjustment project that Kren has labored over these many weeks. Several of you were close with your guesses, but no one went quite as over the top as the reality that IS the Repercussionator. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

